# ex BUGSIER 7



## Jan M (Nov 15, 2005)

hello, 

perhaps somebody can help me or knows more… 

i´m shearching for pictures of the former Bugsiertug BUGSIER 7 ( 3), build in 1972. the ship was sold in 2000 to Somat SRL, Trapani/ Sicily and renamed in ERICE, homeport Trapani! 

the links show some pictures on the tug under bugsierflag! 

http://www.termaloma.no/Gal39/imagepages/image2.html 
http://www.tugspotters.com/tugs/bugsier.7.htm 
http://www.tugphotos.co.uk/pages/bugsier7.htm 
http://www.steinhagen-modelltechnik.de/bilder/galerie/schlepper_bugsier_7_im_nok_foto_groll.jpg 

has somebody actuall pictures of this ship or knows, where pictures or actuall information can be found?? 

kind regards 
/ Jan


----------



## Steve Gray (Jun 17, 2005)

*Bugsier 7*

Hi Jan,
I have a photo of Bugsier 7 taken in Sunderland when she was helping with the loading of cranes from Liebherr, I will post it in the tugs section and you can also view it from my gallery.
Kind regards,
Steve.


----------



## Jan M (Nov 15, 2005)

dear Steve,

thank you very very much, really a great picture!!!!

perhaps this might be interesting for you:

Bugsier had also a 2nd tug like the "Bugsier 7", the "Bugsier 6" !

she was used in Wilhelmshaven untill the late 80ties. later she was laid up for a couple of times. she sailed in Hamburg, in the baltic sea and for towingjobs in north europe. she was sold in 2000 to "Midgard Towing" at Hampshire (GBR), renamed "Gard 1", sailing under the Belizeflag! 

here are some pictures of the "Bugsier 6"

http://www.tugspotters.com/tugs/bugsier.6.htm
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45816
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45825
http://www.a-schnabel.de/Hamburg2/Pic026h2.htm


"Gard 1"

http://www.hasenpusch-photo.de/bilder/s_spezialschiffe_schlepper/index.php#

there are some, taken in Fort de France (Martinique) 

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=90147
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=90148
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=88683
http://www.tugspotters.com/tugs/GARD.1.htm

regards 
/ Jan


----------

